# Sheldon Schlecht Story Here



## gooseripper (Mar 28, 2004)

Streeter man charged with gross sexual imposition
Wednesday, March 24, 2004
By David Maack The Jamestown Sun

A Streeter man has been charged with gross sexual imposition and accessory to gross sexual imposition by the Kidder County state's attorney.

A complaint against Sheldon Schlecht, 38, was signed Monday by Kidder County State's Attorney Robin Thompson Gordon. The complaint alleges Schlecht had sexual contact with a girl who was 14 years old at the time of the incident, which occurred in October or November of 2002, said Gordon.

Stutsman County Sheriff David Orr said the allegations surfaced when U.S. Fish and Wildlife game wardens were investigating other information about Schlecht's operations as an outfitter.

Gross sexual imposition is a Class A felony punishable by a maximum of 20 years in prison and a $10,000 fine.

The complaint also alleges Schlecht was an accomplice to another person's gross sexual imposition at the same time, also a Class A felony, and that he delivered alcohol to a minor, a Class B misdemeanor, wich carries a maximum penalty of one year and a $2,000 fine, Gordon said.

The Stutsman County state's attorney's office is considering possible charges in Stutsman County.

Schlecht was released from the Stutsman County Corrections Center after he posted a $20,000 cash or surety bond, Orr said.

An initial appearance has not been set, Gordon said.

NEXT STORY

Schlecht also faces charges here

By David Maack The Jamestown Sun

A Streeter man charged with two felony counts of gross sexual imposition in Kidder County is facing an additional three felony gross sexual imposition counts in Stutsman County plus four Class A misdemeanor counts of contributing to the delinquency of a minor.

Stutsman County Assistant State's Attorney Gary L. Delorme on Wednesday filed two Class A felony gross sexual imposition charges and one Class B felony

gross sexual imposition charge Wednesday against Sheldon Kermith Schlecht, 38, and four Class A misdemeanor charges of contributing to the delinquency of a minor by providing alcohol. The charges all involve a girl 14 or 15 years old at the time. The Class B felony charge alleges Schlecht attempted to commit gross sexual imposition with a girl under 15 years of age.

All but one of the incidents occurred in October 2002, according to court documents. The exception was a contributing to the delinquency of a minor charge, alleged to have occurred in July 2003.

Schlecht was arrested Monday, prior to charges being filed in Kidder and Stutsman counties, and had his initial appearance based on reports that were available at the time of his initial appearance, said Stutsman County State's Attorney Fritz Fremgen. The court set Schlecht's bail at $20,000 cash or surety. Schlecht posted bond and was released on Tuesday.

Kidder County State's Attorney Robin Thompson Gordon said Schlecht has been charged with two Class A felonies, gross sexual imposition and gross sexual imposition as a principal or an accomplice, and a Class A misdemeanor charge of contributing to the delinquency of a minor by delivering alcohol to a minor.

A Class A misdemeanor carries a maximum potential punishment of up to one year and/or a $2,000 fine.

A Class B felony carries a maximum potential punishment of up to 10 years and/or a $10,000 fine.

A Class A felony carries a maximum potential punishment of up to 20 years and/or a $10,000 fine.

Preliminary hearings have not yet been set in either Stutsman or Kidder County.

Sheldon Like I said what goes around comes around !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

wow


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

what a turd ball uke:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Kirmith?


----------

